
US Army Knowledge Online Security Warning - heyyeverybody
https://www.us.army.mil/suite/login/welcome.html
======
heyyeverybody
Chrome gives a security warning upon visiting the site. They appear to be
using SHA-1 still besides the "certificate is invalid" warning.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Got a security warning using Firefox, as well.

